# Pics of the Flock!!



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

So, after a long time of delaying posting picks, I got some! Here is Jagger, Grace, Amber, and Isaac. The next few post have the rest of the pics. 

The first pic in this post is Isaac
The second is off the flight cage with Jagger and Grace
The third pic is of Jagger playing with a toy
The fourth is of Isaac and Amber in their temperary cage, until Jagger and Grace are done breeding (yes, I do let them out more often to get some excersice since the cage is so small)
The fifth is of Amber eating


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

More pics:

The first pis is of Amber hissing at me because she doesn't know what a camera is hahaha
The second is of fish tank
The third is of Jagger and Grace 
The fourth is of Jagger going into his nest box
The fifth is of Jagger giving me a really curious kind of look


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Final pic!! It's really annoying that you can't upload more than 5 picsper post...

This final pic is of Amber inside her cage. It was the best one I could get of her because her and Isaac are still very uncomfortable with me and get even more uncomfortable when I have something in my hands. 

Anyway, enjoy!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Jagger is just like my Velvet!

They are all so gorgeous!

The pics would not expand if you click on them.....(get bigger)


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry about the billion posts, but I just wanted to say if you see blue on Amber's face that is from the dye from one of her toys that was wet. It is slowly dissappearing...


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Very cute...I was unable to get a really good look at you pics mpayjr because they will not enlarge...can you put them up again?


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Hmm yeah, i can't get the pics to enlarge either. Your 'tiels look really cute from the thumbnails though!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmmm...That's wierd...I'm not sure how to do that, but I'll figure it out...somehow...


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry the quality isn't so great. lol

This is Jagger (who is moving his head too much)









This is Jagger going to his nest box









This is Jagger playing with his toys









This is Isaac being the cutest thing I've ever seen









This is Amber with some blue dye on her from her toy









Amber again except now she's mad because she's unsure of the camera









This is Grace preparing to eat









A nice pic with both Grace and Jagger









This is the entire cage with Jagger and Grace









This is Amber and Isaac's cage









A random pic of my fish tank lol


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

They're all so beautiful. It makes me want to go and adopt more.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

hahaha. Cassie, I feel the same way when I see some here on the forum!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey, They are BEA-UTIFUL  If you live in england any of you (off topic sorry) But their is like this charity place with FREE cockatiels and budgies of all mutations that have been rescued and are looking for a new home. They have african greys, macaws, any other birds. Many pluck but some don't and if you are really nice some people are aloud to take them home for free! They have really nice mutations as well and I can't remeber where it is but It is near Bently


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Ugh! Another reason why I want to go to England! I'm sorry, but your accents are awsome (compared to my apparently annoying southern one), your history is awsome, and now you've got something like this! Take me away England!!!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

mpayjr said:


> Ugh! Another reason why I want to go to England! I'm sorry, but your accents are awsome (compared to my apparently annoying southern one), your history is awsome, and now you've got something like this! Take me away England!!!


Hehe, the only bad thing is I can not hear my own accent! But england is cool, your accent is cool  come down here for a hoilday


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I really want to go for a holiday! My mom and my dad went there when they were young, but I've never been! 

I understand what you mean when you can't hear your own accent. If I could, I would try to stop it. Northerners just hate accents (or at least in the area in CT I'm in).


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

mpayjr said:


> I really want to go for a holiday! My mom and my dad went there when they were young, but I've never been!
> 
> I understand what you mean when you can't hear your own accent. If I could, I would try to stop it. Northerners just hate accents (or at least in the area in CT I'm in).


I keep hearing people say they love british accents but I really want to know what mine sounds like if it is so "good!" In my opinion it sounds like a voice  US accents are cool. Saying you are going on hoilday down here sounds funny as I am used to people goig abroad and not saying we are going to britain as I live their!


----------



## norfendz (Oct 11, 2010)

cute tiels. im gunna have to make one of them nest box things


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

hahaha its not that hard, nor does it take that long.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cockatiel love said:


> I keep hearing people say they love british accents but I really want to know what mine sounds like if it is so "good!" In my opinion it sounds like a voice  US accents are cool. Saying you are going on hoilday down here sounds funny as I am used to people goig abroad and not saying we are going to britain as I live their!


Where abouts in england are you as im next to newcastle (Geordie lol)


----------

